# Pure Bred Golden Ret. at Stark County Dog Warden, Canton OH



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Have OH rescues been contacted?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jellybean's Mom*

No, I haven't yet.

Can you please!

Appreciate!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Have cross posted to listed Ohio rescues


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve.*

Steve:

Thank YOu SO Much!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good News...*

I just read on the Petfinder Rescue Forum that this beautiful Golden Ret. Boy is going to rescue tomorrow.

I pray it's true.

Steve: Thank You So Much for contacting the rescues!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Gosh that was fast!

Great!

Please--keep us posted on this one!

SJ


----------

